# Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln



## glühwüm (30. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen!!!
Werde demnächst bei besserm Wind mal wieder zur Seebrücke nach Niendorf fahren.
War jemand vllt in letzter Zeit mal dort oder in der Nähe zum Brandungsangeln???????
Würde mich sonst noch über weitere Tipps freuen, z.B. über andere gute Stellen.


meldet euch doch bitte,
                                      mfg glühwüm


----------



## Christian D (1. November 2006)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Habe für die ecke vor etwas längerer Zeit mal sehr viel geschrieben....Thread hieß "Seebrücken Lübecker Bucht" oder so........musst mal suchen!

Zur Zeit ist die Lübecker bucht zumindest in der Brandungszone tot!


----------



## GBroder Lothar (1. November 2006)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Abgesehen vom Brodtener Steilufer ist die gesamte Bucht von Travemünde bis Neustadt für Brandungsangler uninteressant. Das Wasser ist zu flach und der Grund zu sandig. Am Brodtener Steilufer brauchst Du zudem noch einen speziellen Erlaubnisschein der Stadt Lübeck, der auch noch Geld kostet. Zudem mußt Du von Travemünde aus mindestens 1 KM mit dem schweren Gerät laufen. Außerdem ziehen dir die Niendorfer auch noch jede Menge Geld für das Parken aus der Tasche, wenn Du mal den Strand erkunden willst.
Meide die gesamte Region Region Travemünde, die nur noch der Rummelplatz Hamburgs ist.

Wir aus dem Ruhrgebiet fahren seit 4 Jahren nur noch nach Dazendorf bei Heiligenhafen oder nach Fehmarn. Auf Fehmarn findet man immer eine Stelle mit auflandigem Wind.
Wenn es mal zu sehr stürmt, geht man einfach auf die Lee Seite der Insel. Angeln bei jedem Wetter.
Gute Tipps gibt es bei www.*broesel*-online.de .
Wenn dir das zu weit ist, fahre zur Seebrücke von Pelzerhaken.


----------



## glühwüm (5. November 2006)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

danke euch beiden.......habe gehofft nicht so weit fahren zu müssen.Aber ich seh's ja ein, dass fehmarn der beste platz ist. mfg glühwüm


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Das würde ich so nicht sagen.
Ok von Travemünde rate ich dir auch ab, aber dass man Scharbeutz vergessen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln!
Habe dort Freitag und Samstag sehr gut gefangen.
Genauers findest du hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88104
In der Gegend um Neustadt rum, wirds auch immer besser.
Warte noch ne Woche und dann solltest du eigentlich schon gut was fangen und wenn schon keine Dorsche, dann zumindest Wittlinge! Nur sei in Scharbeutz rechtzeitig auf der Brücke um dich nach vorne stellen zu können! Dort hast du die besten Chancen!Sag mal bescheid wenn du dort angeln gehst, damit ich dann mal vorbei kommen oder sogar mitangeln kann!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Christian D (6. November 2006)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Scharbeutz ist eine der Brücken, die ich letztes Jahr auch noch aufgesucht habe. Allerdings habe ich mich von dieser Art des "Angelns" distanziert.

Was in Scharbeutz zählt sind Meter. Kenne kaum eine Brücke in der Gegend, an der man so derart keulen muss um an Fisch zu kommen ( außer wenn der Wind hackt und das Wasser dick ist). Man muss über die Krautkante in etwa 120m entfernung.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Mit der Krautkante hast du Recht, über die muss man hinweg, aber wenn der Dorsch richtig da ist fängst du ihn auch an der Seite! Ich gehe eigentlich auch selten auf die Brücke, aber da die Dorsche noch nicht dicht genug ander Brandung sind wollte ich es mal versuchen! Riesen Erfolg gehabt!


----------



## Hechtknusper (29. September 2015)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Hey Kollegen, ich muss die Diskussion hier mal wieder aufleben lassen. Ich fahre am 10.10.2015 nach Niendorf und würde gerne von der neuen Seebrücke angeln. Wie sieht es aktuell da aus und gibt es ein Angelgeschäft im Ort oder in der Nähe? Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand hier was schreiben könnte... Übrigens, war Anfang Juli auf der Seebrücke in Rerik zum Angeln und ging klasse...


----------



## Kauli11 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

@ Hechtknusper,

war jetzt vom 16. bis 23. 09. 2015 in Niendorf.
Auf der neuen Seebrücke darfst du angeln.
Ist auf der Seebrücke sogar mit Schildern erklärt.
Kann mir vorstellen, daß es gut funktioniert.
Die Seebrücke ist etliches länger als die alte es war.
Habe selber nicht geangelt, war mit Frau dort.
Promenade ist auch neu gemacht worden, ist zwar schon eine Zeit her, aber ist sehr gut geworden.
Angelgeschäfte gibt es in Niendorf nicht.
In Travemünde und Lübeck sind aber einige.
Frag mal Tante Google.
Wünsche dir schöne Tage und Petri Heil in Niendorf.
Kannst dann ja mal berichten. #h


----------



## Hechtknusper (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Hallo, danke für die Info. Haben Ferienwohnung in der Nähe der Brücke zufällig gebucht. Eigentlich zum Familienurlaub. Aber wenn man als Angler schonmal ans Meer fährt, müssen die Angeln mit... Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Angeln auf Niendorfer Brücke? Was fängt man in der Jahreszeit?


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Niendorf, Seebrücke Brandungsangeln*

Dorsch und Platte sollten jetzt wohl gehen. #h


----------

